# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  New York Pro 2009 - 11oς ο  Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος

## Polyneikos

Στις 16 Μαιου θα γίνει το* New York Pro*,το παλιο Night Of Champions,για όσους θυμούνται..Ιστορικός αγωνας,με μεγαλους αθλητες να κατεβαινουν παραδοσιακα...O αγωνας μετονομαστηκε σε New York Pro από το 2005 μετα την αποχώρηση του Wayne DeMillia,πρωην στελεχος της IFBB και νυν της PDI, o οποιος κατείχε τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα της ονομασιας του αγωνα.Πλεον η PDI χρησιμοποιει την ονομασια Night Of Champions αλλά ο ιστορικος αγωνας και παραδοσιακα με τα μεγαλα ονοματα είναι της IFBB.



*Νικητες Night Of Champions (New York Pro)*

*1978 Robby Robinson* 
*1979 Robby Robinson* 
*1980 Chris Dickerson* 
*1981 Chris Dickerson* 
*1982 Albert Beckles* 
*1983 Lee Haney* 
*1984 Albert Beckles* 
*1985 Albert Beckles* 
*1986 Lee Labrada* 
*1987 Gary Strydom* 
*1988 Phil Hill* 
*1989 Vince Taylor* 
*1990 Mohammed Benaziza* 
*1991 Dorian Yates* 
*1992 Kevin Levrone* 
*1993 Porter Cottrell* 
*1994 Mike Francois* 
*1995 Nasser El Sonbaty* 
*1996 Flex Wheeler* 
*1997 Chris Cormier* 
*1998 Ronnie Coleman* 
*1999 Paul Dillet* 
*2000 Jay Cutler* 
*2001 Orville Burke* 
*2002 Markus Rühl* 
*2003 Víctor Martinez* 
*2004 Melvin Anthony* 
*2005 Darrem Charles* 
*2006 Phil Heath* 
*2007 Branch Warren* 
*2008 Kai Greene*

----------


## peris

ο κεφαλιανος θα λαβει μερος ετσι? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## napstor

εφοσον πηρε προκριση για το olympia γιατι να παει στο night of champions και να κανει προετοιμασιες και τετοια?μια υποθεση κανω

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια γρήγορη απάντηση είναι ότι δεν τον ξερει κανεις στην Αμερική και καλό θα ηταν να δωσει καποιες παρουσίες σε σημαντικούς αγωνες.Μην παρασυρόμαστε, είπαμε αυτο που εχει καταφερει ο Μιχαλης είναι σπουδαίο,αλλά για τα δικα μας δεδομενα,στην Αμερική υπάρχουν πολλοι επαγγελματίες που για να φτασουν εκει που είναι είχαν μεγαλη πορεία παρουσίας σε αγωνες,αν βαλουμε και το ντισαβανταζ των Ευρωπαίων που δεν μενουν μονιμα στην Αμερικη και ειναι εξω από την επικαιρότητα,σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί να παιξει το ονομα του περισσότερο...

----------


## kefalianos

> ο κεγαλιανος θα λαβει μερος ετσι?


Θα λαβει μερος ο μιχαλης,

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Θα λαβει μερος ο μιχαλης,


 
θα λάβει μερος ο Μιχάλης  κ θα σκίσει!!!!!!!!!!! γιατί αθλητές καλούς εχουμε αρκετούς στην Ελλάδα αλλα Κεφαλιανός δεν ξαναγεννιέται, κ μιλάω για εκει που εχει φτάσει. Το ΕΧΕΙΣ Μιχάλη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kefalianos

> θα λάβει μερος ο Μιχάλης  κ θα σκίσει!!!!!!!!!!! γιατί αθλητές καλούς εχουμε αρκετούς στην Ελλάδα αλλα Κεφαλιανός δεν ξαναγεννιέται, κ μιλάω για εκει που εχει φτάσει. Το ΕΧΕΙΣ Μιχάλη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Γεια σου Κονσταντινα, Ο Μιχαλης ειναι στο Sydney για το guest την Κυριακη. Θα γυρησει Παρασκευη.

Αχ ξεχασα ειμαι η Ελενη, Η chef του Μιχαλη

----------


## Muscleboss

> Θα λαβει μερος ο μιχαλης,


αυτά είναι πολύ καλά νέα!!!!

ΜΒ

----------


## Gogonis

> αυτά είναι πολύ καλά νέα!!!!
> 
> ΜΒ



Αυτα ειναι Εξαισια Νεα ! ! !
Χαρηκα παρα μα παρα πολυ αποψε ! ! !

----------


## slaine

Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα όντως! 
επί τη ευκαιρία καλώς ήρθες Ελένη :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Γεια σου Κονσταντινα, Ο Μιχαλης ειναι στο Sydney για το guest την Κυριακη. Θα γυρησει Παρασκευη.
> 
> Αχ ξεχασα ειμαι η Ελενη, Η chef του Μιχαλη


ΕΧΟΥΜΕ πει τοσα πολλα οι δυο μας, που καταλαβα αμεσως οτι εγραφες εσυ κοριτσαρα μου!!! θα τα πουμε παλι αυριο στο τηλ. φιλια στα παιδιά

----------


## kefalianos

> Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα όντως! 
> επί τη ευκαιρία καλώς ήρθες Ελένη


ευχαριστω και καλος σας βρηκα, εαν κανω λαθη σορρυ ομως αγγλικα ειναι η πρωτη
μου γλωσσα.

----------


## mantus3

καλος ηρθες Ελενη... 
ελπιζω να μην τα λετε μονο με την κωνσταντινα στο τηλ αλλα κ με ολους εμας... κ πανω απο ολα καλη συνεχεια στον μιχαλη. ειμαστε μαζι του!

----------


## kefalianos

Thanks παιδια για τα welcome ο Μιχαλης θα ειναι στην Αθηνα, Παρασκευη  7 το πρωι  με singapore airlines 348 απο Αυστραλια. Πεταει για Κω στις 9am. Οποιο θελουν να τον δουνε, για να του πουνε τα συγχαριτιρια απο κοντα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Συγχαρητηρια Ελένη για τον Μιχάλη,για όσα έχει κανει μεχρι τωρα.Πλεον εχει μπει επίσημα στην ελίτ του αθλήματος.Ολη η Ευρωπη τον ηξερε ,καιρός να τον μαθει και η Αμερική!Ειναι πολυ θετικο που θα συμμετασχει και στο New York Pro γιατί σε αυτούς τους αγωνες "μετράνε" οι παρουσίες και θα πρέπει ο Μιχαλης σιγα σιγα να πλασαρεται σε αυτούς τους αγωνες.Πλεον μας εχει βαλει τον πήχυ ψηλά,εγω προσωπικα εκτιμω ότι μπορεί να κανει ζημιες ο Μιχαλης !Respect :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## billys15

> Μια γρήγορη απάντηση είναι ότι δεν τον ξερει κανεις στην Αμερική και καλό θα ηταν να δωσει καποιες παρουσίες σε σημαντικούς αγωνες.Μην παρασυρόμαστε, είπαμε αυτο που εχει καταφερει ο Μιχαλης είναι σπουδαίο,αλλά για τα δικα μας δεδομενα,στην Αμερική υπάρχουν πολλοι επαγγελματίες που για να φτασουν εκει που είναι είχαν μεγαλη πορεία παρουσίας σε αγωνες,αν βαλουμε και το ντισαβανταζ των Ευρωπαίων που δεν μενουν μονιμα στην Αμερικη και ειναι εξω από την επικαιρότητα,σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί να παιξει το ονομα του περισσότερο...


Οντως,εχει δικιο ο Πολυνεικος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Κεφαλιανός θα χει να αντιμετωπίσει αθλητές με μεγάλη ιστορία στο άθλημα σε αυτόν τον αγώνα... ένας από αυτούς ο Dennis James που δήλωσε ότι θα συμμετέχει.

Μέσα στον αγώνα θα ναι οπωσδήποτε Kai Greene και Silvio Samuel.

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μετράνε και οι συμετοχές γιατί ανεβαίνει στις προτημήσεις των κριτών ενω με πρώτη εμφανηση σε τέτοιο αγώνα όσο καλός και να είσαι δεν παίρνεις καμία απο τις θέσεις που είναι εκ των προτέρων για τις φίρμες του αθλήματος και για να μην γίνονται αρνητικά σχόλια δεν βάζουν ποτε σύγκριση έναν πρωτοεμφανιζόμενο με τους γνωστούς και αυτούς που έχουν τους δυνατούς χορηγούς, αυτα τα είδα με τα μάτια μου και τα κατάλαβα είναι πάγια  πολιτική , γιατί έβλεπα τον γιάννη να είναι καλύτερος απο κοτρελ , τζονι μογια και πολλους απο τις φιρμες αλλα ουτε συγκριση δεν τον βγάλαν γιατί σε κάποιες στιγμες που στεκόταν δίπλα τους επισκίαζε καθαρα. 

ο μιχάλης όμως ήδη έχει κερδίσει καλή θέση μέσα στην ελίτ του ββ και είναι μεγάλο ατού αυτο και για να βρεί χορηγό .

απλά μια τέτοια επιτυχία το ξαναλέω θα έπρεπε να είχε και προβολή απο τα μμε.

----------


## vagg

αυτο το samuel πρεπει να τον περασει....οσο εχω ματια και βλεπω δεν μπορω να το δεχτω οτι ερχετε κατω απο αυτον....αχαχαχαχχαχαα
στη φοτο απο αυστραλεια που ειναι οι δυο τους πρωτα κοιτας το μιχαλη και μετα το gsxr  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

Καλη επιτυχια να ευχηθουμε στον Μιχαλη, αν και πιστευω πως θα τα παει καλα.
Σαυτα τα επιπεδα, τα πραγματα εχουν οπως τα περιεγραψε ο Ηλιας. Επομενως οσες πιο πολλες καλες παρουσιες κανει ο Μιχαλης, τοσο το καλυτερο.

----------


## nicksigalas

Παιδια μολις μπηκα στο καινουργιο site καλη επιτυχια στον Μχαλη, ειμαι λιγο μπερδεμενος γενικα με το καινουργιο φόρουμ αλλα πιστευω πως θα βρω ακρη !

----------


## KATERINI 144

για τους ποιο έμπυρους που κατεβαινουν οι κατεβαιναν σε αγωνες,

θα στοιχίσει λετε το οτι κατεβαινει μάιο σε αυτον τον αγωνα και σεπτεμβριο στο ολυμπια?!


    Σαν αγωνιστική εικονα μιλαω , τους λογους που κατεβαίνει και στο New York Pro τους εξηγησε ο Polyneikos.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> για τους ποιο έμπυρους που κατεβαινουν οι κατεβαιναν σε αγωνες,
> 
> θα στοιχίσει λετε το οτι κατεβαινει μάιο σε αυτον τον αγωνα και σεπτεμβριο στο ολυμπια?!
> 
> 
> Σαν αγωνιστική εικονα μιλαω , τους λογους που κατεβαίνει και στο New York Pro τους εξηγησε ο Polyneikos.


εγω απο την εμπειρία μου σε αγωνες μετα απο αυτούς τους συνεχόμενους αγωνες που δεν γίνετε σε όλους να πετύχεις την τέλεια φόρμα , όπως και ο μιχάλης δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να είχε την τέλεια φόρμα σε όλους αυτούς που κατέβηκε ,  συνήθως απο αγώνα σε αγώνα βελτιώνεσε και αν πιάσεις το 100% δεν μπορείς να το κρατάς για πολύ ο μιχάλης όμως μετα απο αυτούς έχει ξεκούραση απλά να κρατήσει και να βγάλει ξανα την φόρμα του ,  αλλα σε ένα αγώνα εκει να έχει το 100% .

αυτοί οι αγώνες όμως βοήθησαν στο να γνωρίσει ακόμη καλύτερα την μέθοδο που θα ακολουθήσει για τον επόμενο αγώνα που είναι το ολύμπια και πως αντιδρά το σώμα του σε σχέση με αυτό το επίπεδο, γιατί μην ξεχνάμε πώς αυτοι οι αγώνες είναι και ένα κοντρόλ για το πώς στεκετε δίπλα σ αυτά τα τερατα που σαφώς είναι άλλο επίπεδο απο αυτό που αντιμετώπιζε μέχρι τώρα.

δηλαδή ακόμη μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία γι αυτό να το θυμόμαστε , εγω πιστεύω ο μιχάλης θα βγεί καλύτερος ,βλέπω έχει περιθώρια σε λίγο διαστημα να βγεί καλύτερος άνετα , αυτό το λέω με σιγουρια γιατί έχω δεί πως λειτουργούν επαγγελματίες και πως μαθαίνοντας καλύτερα το σώμα απο αγωνα σε αγωνα βελτιώνονται, γιατί εδώ που έφτασε δεν κάνει πίσω  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Σίγουρα οι συνεχομενοι αγώνες, δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο...

Αν αποφάσιζε να μην κατέβει σε κανέναν αγώνα μέχρι το Ολύμπια, θα είχε ένα στόχο να ξεκουράσει το σώμα του, ίσως και να προσθέσει λίγο μάζα ακόμα...

Δε νομίζω όμως ότι αυτό είναι που καίει το μιχάλη.

Μεγαλύτερη σημασία έχει για αυτόν να κάνει αγώνες στην Αμερική, να τον μάθουν και να εδραιωθεί σαν όνομα, και να είναι και λίγο περισσότερο γνωστός όταν πάει στο ολυμπια.

Αν ήταν ήδη φτασμένος επαγγελματίς μπορεί να απήχε από αγώνες μέχρο το Ολυμπια (όπως jackson, cutler, wolf, heath) αλλά τα μικρότερα ονόματα δεν έχουν αυτή την πολυτέλεια και είναι πρόθυμα να θυσιάσουν κάποια πρόοδο για τη συμμετοψή τους σε περισσότερους αγώνες.

ΜΒ

----------


## kefalianos

> Σίγουρα οι συνεχομενοι αγώνες, δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο...
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


Καλο ειναι να κατεβει εκει, γιατι τωρα θελει να τον μαθουν και να τον γνωριζουν.
Δεν θα τον ξερουν οταν σκασει μυτη μονο στο Olympia.

----------


## Muscleboss

^ ακριβώς!! και εννοούμε ότι πρέπει να τον μάθει ο κόσμος, αλλά φυσικά και οι κριτές να τον έχουν ξαναδεί κάποιες φορές.

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

και ο Markus Ruhl στο NY Pro κόντρα στο Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό... 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραία,από την μία δεν τον συμφερει τον Μιχαλη αλλά από την άλλη οι αγωνες αποκτουν αίγλη από τα μεγαλα ονοματα !!

----------


## thegravijia

> Ωραία,από την μία δεν τον συμφερει τον Μιχαλη αλλά από την άλλη οι αγωνες αποκτουν αίγλη από τα μεγαλα ονοματα !!


 
γιατι εχεις την εντυπωση οτι δεν μπορει να τον φαει ο μιχαλης τον ruhl...?
σιγουρα ο κεφαλιανος δεν θΑ παει με τον ογκο του να παιξει στους αγωνες αλλα με την συμετρια που εχει - φυσικη κατασταση κτλ...
αν ειναι σωστη η προβλεψει του MUSCLEboss k δεν κατεβει σε καλη κατασταση ο Markus τοτε γιατι να μην το εχει..?

στο κατω κατω εχουμε δει πολλες φορες και αλλους αθλητες (σαν αυτον στο αβαταρ μου) που ειναι στο ιδιο μεγεθος με τον κεφαλιανο να νικανε τον RUHL και οχι μονο μια φορα...

απλα το κακο ειναι οτι τον μιχαλη δεν τον ξερουν πολλοι ενω το ΘΗΡΙΟ ειναι γνωστος σε ολους...
κ οπως ξερουμε σε τετοιους αγωνες κακως βεβαια μετραει πολυ το ονομα...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν είναι ακριβώς κακώς που μετράει το όνομα αλλά όταν ένας αθλητής έχει δείξει περγαμηνες και εχει συμετεχει σε επαγγελματίες πολλές φορες και μια φορα δεν είναι και στο 100% τότε σίγουρα θα ευνοηθεί σε σχέση με κάποιον που δεν τον ξέρουν και είναι καλύτερος αλλά πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος , μπορεί να είναι ένας κομήτης και να μην έχει ανοδική πορεία .

δηλαδή ο ρούλ έχει φάει πολλές παπάρες στο ξεκίνημα του και σε μια απο αυτές στο NOC ήμουν παρόν και μια φορα να μην είναι καλός δεν θα τον ρίξουν ευκολα ,τότε ο ντιλέτ ήταν λάσπη ούτε να ποζάρει δεν ειχε κουράγιο και βγήκε πρώτος.

αλλά ώς γνωστόν μετράνε και οι χορηγοί που εχει ο καθένας πόσο δυνατοί είναι γιατί αυτοί πάντα θέλουν οι δικοί τους αθλητες να είναι μπροστά .

αυτά είναι φυσιολογικά δεν γίνονται τώρα αλλά απο παλια και υπάρχουν παντού όπου υπάρχουν οικονομικά συμφέροντα και τα ξέρουν και οι αθλητές και γι αυτό δεν τρελαίνονται σαν εμας , που αν κάποιοι δεν βγούν πρώτοι πετάνε τα κύπελα , εκεί τι έπρεπε να κάνουν που παίζονται και μεγαλύτερα συμφέροντα .

εγω πιστεύω μια καλή θέση στην εξάδα η και στην δεκάδα ακόμη είναι πολύ καλά σ αυτά τα επίπεδα και για πρωτοεμφανιζόμενο επαγγελματία

----------


## Tsounakis

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ  ΣΕ  ΟΛΟΥΣ  !!

Ο  ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ  ΜΑΣ  ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ  ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟΣ  ΕΦΘΑΣΕ  ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ  ΜΕ  ΜΙΑ  ΜΕΓΑΛΗ  ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ  ΣΤΟ  AUSTRALIAN  PRO !!

Ο  ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟΣ  ΑΓΩΝΑΣ  ΠΟΥ  ΘΑ  ΛΑΒΕΙ  ΜΕΡΟΣ  ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΣΤΟ NIGHT  OF THE  CHAMPIONS  ΣΤΙΣ  16  ΜΑΙΟΥ  09  

ΤΟΥ  ΕΥΧΩΜΑΣΤΕ  ΝΑ  ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕΙ  ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ  ΘΕΣΗ !!! 

ΦΥΣΙΚΑ  ΘΑ ΤΩΝ  ΔΟΥΜΕ  ΟΛΟΙ  ΕΜΕΙΣ  ΣΤΟ  ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΟ  WABBA  ΣΤΟ NOVOTEL  ΣΤΙΣ  14  ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ  09


τα μηνυματα απο το ποστ του Νικου Τσουνακη, Night of Champions μεταφερθηκαν εδω
***mod team***

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ενδιαφερουσα πληροφορία Νίκο και σε ευχαριστουμε,πολύ μεγαλος αγωνας και παραδοσιακά συμμετεχουν πολλοι και μεγάλοι αθλητες.Αν δεν κανω λάθος ο αγωνας έχει μετονομαστει σε New York Pro από το 2005 μετα την αποχώρηση του Wayne DeMillia,πρωην στελεχος της IFBB και νυν της PDI, o οποιος κατείχε τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα της ονομασιας του αγωνα.Πλεον η PDI χρησιμοποιει την ονομασια Night Of Champions αλλά ο ιστορικος αγωνας και παραδοσιακα με τα μεγαλα ονοματα είναι της IFBB.
Μπράβο στον Μιχαλη,τιμη μας να έχουμε ΕΛΛΗΝΑ αθλητη να πατάει σε αυτες τις σκηνες...
*

----------


## the_big_litho

Καλη επιτυχια στον Μιχαλη στον πολυ ιστορικο αγωνα, ειναι πολυ καλο που συμμετεχει για να τον μαθαινει ο κοσμος σιγα σιγα και να παει με τις καλυτερες προυποθεσεις στο ολυμπια.... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Ο αγωνας της ifbb ονομαζετε NEW YORK PRO το NIGHT OF THE CHAMPIONS διωργανωνετε απο την PDI/NAC.

----------


## Tsounakis

> Ο αγωνας της ifbb ονομαζετε NEW YORK PRO το NIGHT OF THE CHAMPIONS διωργανωνετε απο την PDI/NAC.


Ναι  φιλε  μου  Alex  ο  αγωναs  ονομαζετε  NEW  YORK PRO  !!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

υπάρχει εδω ( New York Pro 16 Μαϊου 2009 - Συμμετοχή Κεφαλιανου ! ) ιδιο θέμα, μήπως  ειναι ποιο καλα να μεταφερθούν τα μηνύματα εκει να μη γράφουμε τα ιδια σε 2 τοπικ?!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτός στην νεα υόρκη επειδή έτυχε να ειμαι σαν συνοδός του ελευθεριαδη είναι σπουδαίος αγώνας με κύρος και είναι δέλεαρ σε εναν επαγγελματία η συμμετοχή του σ αυτόν τον αγώνα.

επίσης πάρα πολύ κόσμο  5000 άτομα αίθουσα ασφηκτικά γεμάτη και όλα τα ονόματα όπως και θρύλοι του αθλήματος ήταν εκεί.

----------


## Polyneikos

*New York Pro*

*Jason Arntz, ΗΠΑ**Franciso Bautista, Ισπανία**Gilles Bellehumeur, Καναδάς**Darrem Charles, Τρινιντάντ**Evan Centopani, ΗΠΑ**Kevin English, ΗΠΑ**Ahmad Haidar, Λίβανος**Marcus Haley, ΗΠΑ**David Henry, ΗΠΑ**Leo Ingram, ΗΠΑ**ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟΣ, Αυστραλία**Vincent Liu, Καναδάς**Eugene Mishin, Ρωσσία**Francisco Javier Mula, Ισπανία**Craig Richardson, ΗΠΑ**Marcus Ruhl, Γερμανία**Silvio Samuel, Ισπανία**Denis Sergovskiy, Ρωσσία**Eduard Van Amsterdam, Ολλανδία**Ben White, ΗΠΑ**Hidetada Yamagishi, Ιαπωνία*

----------


## KontorinisMD

Νομίζω ο Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός μπορεί να παλέψει για 6άδα, και εύχομαι όσο πιο ψηλά γίνεται, με λίγο τύχη μπορεί να πάει πολύ ψηλα :05. Biceps:

----------


## billys15

Απο τους παραπανω ξενους,το σωμα που μ'αρεσει πολυ ειναι του Centopani.Μικρος και τεραστιος!

----------


## kefalianos

> Απο τους παραπανω ξενους,το σωμα που μ'αρεσει πολυ ειναι του Centopani.Μικρος και τεραστιος!


Ολοι για αυτων μιλανε στην Νεα Γιορκη, ειναι πρωτη του αγωνα σαν IFBB PRO

----------


## thegravijia

*[YOUTUBE="h2ocn2n8BFQ"]h2ocn2n8BFQ[/YOUTUBE]*

----------


## KATERINI 144

σουρδε (thegravijia) μη βαζεις βιντεο αλλων αθλητων στο τοπικ του iron mike  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash: 


 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βαζω την καινουργια λίστα για το New York Pro ,γιατί συνέχεια προστίθονται άτομα...*

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια το Σαββατο παίζει ο Μιχάλης στο New York Pro,δεν το εχουμε αναφερει το ζητημα τις τελευταιες μερες,τι γίνεται;Εχω μαθει ότι είναι σε πολύ καλή φόρμα,για να δουμε τι θα καταφερει ο Iron Mike !!!

----------


## Muscleboss

O μιχάλης πετάει για ΝΥ την Τετάρτη και είναι σε φοβερή κατάσταση.

---

Πολύ κουβέντα για αυτόν τον αγώνα στην αμερική...πολλοί πρωτοεμφανιζόμενοι αθλητές έρχονται να απειλήσουν σοβαρά τους παλιότερους... ο shawn ray είπε στο MD ότι στη θέση του Silvio δε θα κατέβαινε σε αυτόν τον αγώνα...




> This is not a "Favorable" line up for the smaller Bodybuilder!
>  Silvio will have to be "BETTER" than the Olympia if he is to pull this show off. To be better than last year's Olympia is a "Tall Order" for the month of May to expect such dramatic improvements.
>  I would venture to say, this is a show I have not entered if I were Silvio, this show can only spell disaster heading into the Olympia with anything Short of a First Place Victory!


Και έκανε μια πρόβλεψη ότι o Silvio και ο Melvin Anthony θα δυσκολευτούν να μπούν στη δεκάδα στο ερχόμενο Ολυμπια!:




> Two, possibly Three guys could win this and then it would be an uphill battle for Silvio come the Mr. Olympia, where I believe both he and Melvin Anthony will be stuggling to make the Top 10 there!

----------


## vagg

καλα αυτον το silvio τον εχουμε κατα8αψει εμεις εδω,φαντασου στην αμερικη :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Paco

Καλή επιτυχία στον Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανο,να γυρίσει νικητης !

----------


## ANNA VANDEVA

Καλή επιτυχία Μιχάλη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Θα τους αφήσεις άφωνους :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

 :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## peris

ρε παιδια ξερει κανεις αν μπορουμε να δουμε τον αγωνα ζωντανα στο νετ? :01. Unsure:

----------


## KATERINI 144

τα τελευταια δυο χρόνια δείχνει ζωντανα το μρ ο στο ββ.com και στο justin tv, γιαυτον τον αγωνα ας εχουμε το νου μας και οποιος βρει κατι ας το γραψεις εδω.

----------


## Akis85

Παιδιά ο μιχαλης τι κάνει? Έχουμε κανα νέο?

----------


## KATERINI 144

είναι σε πολύ καλη φόρμα απ'οτι μου είπανε σήμερα  :03. Thumb up: 

έμαθε κανείς αν θα εχει λαιβ τον αγώνα στο νετ?!

----------


## mikroskopikos

τις καλυτερες ευχες μου στον Ελληνα πρωταθλητη :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Tassos

ρε παιδια εχει ανοιξει ενα καινουριο δορυφορικο καναλι για ββ και φιτνες, λεγεται physiqueTV και δειχνει απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ αγωνες, λετε να το δειξει? θα το κοιταξω και απο το ομωνυμο site και θα ενημερωσω. Α και κατι σημαντικο δειχνει τις τελευταιες δυο μερες διαφημησεις για το ολιμπια 2009 και μαζι με dexter, cutler, heath δείχνει οτι θα παρει μερος  και ο COlemann!!!!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

τασο δες και ενημέρωσε, μας ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## Tassos

δυστηχως θα αρχισει να δειχνει τα τελευταια events και live broadcasts απο την τελευταια βδομαδα του μαιου οπου και θα ξεκινησει να λειτουργει κανονικα. Παντος για οποιον ενδιαφερεται το καναλι ειναι δωρεαν μεσω δορυφορου χωρις συνδρομες.

----------


## Exci

> δυστηχως θα αρχισει να δειχνει τα τελευταια events και live broadcasts απο την τελευταια βδομαδα του μαιου οπου και θα ξεκινησει να λειτουργει κανονικα. Παντος για οποιον ενδιαφερεται το καναλι ειναι δωρεαν μεσω δορυφορου χωρις συνδρομες.


Χρειαζομαι πιατο δηλαδη?  :02. Smile: 

Καλη επιτυχια στον Mike!

----------


## Muscleboss



----------


## Muscleboss

o μιχάλης δε φαίνεται στην πρώτη πεντάδα... το επίπεδο είναι τρομαχτικό!!! :02. Shock:

----------


## Muscleboss

Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός στον μεγαλύτερο αγώνα της καριέρας του έως τώρα..

----------


## Muscleboss



----------


## Muscleboss

Μεγάλη εντύπωση έκανε στα προκρτιματικά ο 27χρονος *Evan Centopani*

----------


## mantus3

κριμα που δεν υπηρχε πουθενα μεταδοση του αγωνα live... τρομερος ο μιχαλης αλλα για να παρει καποια καλη θεση πιστεβω πρεπει πρωτα να τον μαθει ο εκει κοσμος... παντως απο τις φωτο το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι "παρτε αυτα τα παιδακια διπλα απο τον μιχαλη".. κατα κομενος κ με πολυ καλη μυικοτητα... 

παντως κ ο ρουλ πολυ καλος αν σκεφτουμε οτι ειχε αποσηρθει...

boss, που βρηκες τις φωτο ρε θυριο?

----------


## vagg

> Μεγάλη εντύπωση έκανε στα προκρτιματικά ο 27χρονος *Evan Centopani*


καπου εχουμε μιλησει για αυτον στο φορουμ,και η Κα Κεφαλιανου ελεγε οτι ακουγοταν απο πριν πολυ ο αθλητης...
οι κοιλιακοι και η πλατυ του μιχαλη πολυ καλοι...παντως παιζει τρελος ογκος σε αυτη τη σκηνη

----------


## billys15

Καλα τι καταστασεις ειναι αυτες???  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  Δυστυχως πολυ δυσκολα στην πενταδα.Δεν πειραζει ομως καθολου,αυτο ελειπε απο την πρωτη κιολας συμμετοχη να ειμαστε απληστοι.

Αυτος ο τερμα δεξια με το ξυρισμενο κεφαλι ποιος ειναι ρε παιδια? Ο Greene??

P.S.: Centopani...χωρις λογια...

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συγχαρητηρια στον Μιχαλη και ότι θεση κ να παρει εμεις τον προσκυναμε !!*
*Εδω πλεον παίζει στο τοπ επίπεδο με τους καλυτερους επαγγελματιες,ογκοδέστερους ,τον συγκρινω δίπλα από τον Dennis James,*



*αλλά ο Μιχαλης επειδη εχει ποιότητα σιγα σιγα μπορεί να τα καταφέρει να καθιερωθει στους καλύτερους !!!*

----------


## Muscleboss

Paco bautista, Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός, Ed Van Amsterdam, ben White

----------


## the_big_litho

Δεν θελω να ευλογω τα γενια μου αλλα ο Κεφαλιανος στο παραπανω comparison ειναι καλυτερος βαση της μικρης μου εμπειριας σε αγωνιστικο bb.
Ο Paco τερας αλλα δεν μ αρεσει το σχημα του, ο Αmsterdam εντυπωσιακος αλλα δεν εχει καλη φορμα, μονο ο White κοντραρεi τον Mike

----------


## Polyneikos

*Εντεκατη θεση για τον Μιχαλη μας στο New York Pro,ενα πολυ καλό πλασαρισμα για τον Μιχαλη σε εναν τόσο ΜΕΓΑΛΟ κ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ αγωνα,εδω θα δουμε φωτογραφιες κ comparisons για να πουμε τα σχόλια μας,αν και από καποιες πρωτες φωτό που έχω δει,ο Μιχαλης ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατασταση !!*

*Τα τελικα ποτελεσματα του αγωνα:*

*1. Evan Cetropani*
*2. Dennis James*
*3. Marcus Ruhl*
*4. Silvio Samuel*
*5. Hidetada Yamagishi*
*6. Tarek Elsetouhi*
*7. Darrem Charles*
*8. Eugene Mishin*
*9. Sergey Shelstov*
*10. Ben White*
*11. Michael Kefalianos*
*12. Francisco Bautista*
*13. Eduard Van Amsterdam*
*14. Leo Ingram*
*15. Francisco Javier Mula*
*16. Oliver Adzievski*
*17. Denis Sergovskiy*
*17. Jari Mentula*

----------


## Polyneikos

Παρτε μια πρωτη γευση από τον Μιχαλη ::

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

απαιχτος ο μιχαλης!πολλα πολλα μπραβο :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Κομματια βγηκε πάλι ο Μιχαλης !!!

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

σε τετοιους αγωνες  επιτυχια ειναι η σημμετοχη και μονο.καταλαβαινεται λοιπον τι σημαινει να εχεις παρει και προκριση για το olympia και να εισαι και ο μοναδικος ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ!!!Ευγε Μιχαλαρα!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Οτι κ να πούμε είναι λίγο!! τι εχει φτιάξει επάνω του ο ανθρωπος!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: μεταφορικά το κορμί του ¨¨ σφαγμένο¨¨ 

Πόσα μπραβο να σου πούμε Μιχάλη!!! κ αλλα τόσα στον ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΔΑΥΙΔ ΜΠΑΛΑΣΑ :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

τρομερή κατάσταση, θα μπορουσε να ειναι και ψηλότερα στην βαθμολογια αλλα οκ είπαμε τωρα τον μαθαίνουν εκει.

μπραβο στον τεραστιο big Mike  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:  ουαου εντυπωσιακοτατος !!! :02. Shock:

----------


## Exci

> τρομερή κατάσταση, θα μπορουσε να ειναι και ψηλότερα στην βαθμολογια αλλα οκ είπαμε τωρα τον μαθαίνουν εκει.
> 
> μπραβο στον τεραστιο *big Mike*


huge mike *  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τα σχόλια 2 θρυλων του bb,Shawn Ray και Flex Wheeler για τον Κεφαλιανο,στο φόρουμ του Muscular Develompent ::*

----------


## NASSER

Μπραβο στο Μιχαλη, τα πηγε αρκετα καλα! Ηταν πραγματικα ενας πολυ δυσκολος αγωνας, καθως συμμετηχαν πολλα μεγαλα ονοματα!

Μιχαλη καλη συνεχεια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Μπράβο Μιχάλη!

Μπορεί να έχει κερδίσει πολλούς αγώνες έως τώρα, και σε αυτόν τον αγώνα να πήρε την 11η θέση, αλλά αφησε πίσω του αθλητές του Olympia όπως ο Paco bautista και ο Leo Ingram! Και γώ νομίζω ότι είναι η μεγαλύτερη έως τώρα επιτυχία του.

Ακόμη ο Mike αξίζει συγχατηρήρια γατί η φόρμα του ήταν άψογή και ήτν κατακομμένος. Αυτός ο αγώνας θα τον βοηθήσει πολύ και θα τον κάνει πιο έμπειρο εν όψη Mr Olympia.

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

MB

----------


## Muscleboss

Τελικός νικητής Evan Centopani

Πιστεύω ότι αυτός ο αθλητής μια μέρα θα πάρει το Mr Olympia.




MB

----------


## the_big_litho

Mπραβο Μιχαλη, εκανες τους Ελληνες υπερηφανους... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## stefmen

*FINAL PLACINGS*
*Men's Bodybuilding*
1. Evan Cetropani
2. Dennis James
3. Marcus Ruhl
4. Silvio Samuel
5. Hidetada Yamagishi
6. Tarek Elsetouhi
7. Darrem Charles
8. Eugene Mishin
9. Sergey Shelstov
10. Ben White
11. Michael Kefalianos
12. Francisco Bautista
13. Eduard Van Amsterdam
14. Leo Ingram
15. Francisco Javier Mula

Ο ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ 11ος.. Ο ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ.. ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΜΙΧΑΛΗ..

----------


## billys15

Τα πηγε απλα τελεια! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:   Μπραβο Μιχαλη! Το να νικας με την πρωτη σου συμμετοχη αθλητες που παιζουν συχνα στην επαγγελματικη σκηνη (Bautista,Sergovskiy) δεν ειναι καθολου λιγο :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mantus3

αυτο που μπορει να το κρατισε πισω στην βαθμολογια πιστεβω οτι ειναι καθαρα το οτι ο κοσμος εκει δεν τον ξερει. 

απο θεμα εμφανισης, ηταν πολυ πιο στεγνος, πολυ πιο κομενος κ κατα πολυ πιο ποιοτικος απο αλους που απλα ηταν γνωστοι...

αλλα οπως κ να το κανουμε ενα διαμαντι παντα αστραφτει, οποτε δεν πρεπει να το πτοει τιποτα! 

Μιχαλη συνεχισε ετσι, απο θεμα ποιοτητας αλλα κ γραμοσεις τους εχεις χαλαρα! θεμα χρονου ειναι..

----------


## billys15

Πωπω ο Centopani παει για τρελες διακρισεις μου φαινεται...

----------


## Mythonas

Μπράβο στον Μιχάλη. Με την πρώτη ενδέκατος παλεύοντας με μεγάλους αθλητές. Μας περιμένουν μεγάλες στιγμές. 
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> αυτο που μπορει να το κρατισε πισω στην βαθμολογια πιστεβω οτι ειναι καθαρα το οτι ο κοσμος εκει δεν τον ξερει. 
> 
> απο θεμα εμφανισης, ηταν πολυ πιο στεγνος, πολυ πιο κομενος κ κατα πολυ πιο ποιοτικος απο αλους που απλα ηταν γνωστοι...
> 
> αλλα οπως κ να το κανουμε ενα διαμαντι παντα αστραφτει, οποτε δεν πρεπει να το πτοει τιποτα! 
> 
> Μιχαλη συνεχισε ετσι, απο θεμα ποιοτητας αλλα κ γραμοσεις τους εχεις χαλαρα! θεμα χρονου ειναι..


 
Τι είπες βρε μορφή!!!!! ενα διαμάντι πάντα αστραφτει!!!!! α ρε Mantus εγραψες πάλι με αυτή την μεγάλη ατακα σου για τον Μιχάλη!!

Σημειωτεον η Ελένη είναι μαζί του στην Αμερική κ τον βοήθησε πάρει πολύ περα απο το ψυχολογικό αλλα τα γευματα του τα πάντα!!! εχει πολύ καλή ψυχολογία κ ο Μιχάλης κ η ιδια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΡΟΥΜΕΛΙΩΤΗΣ13

μπραβο στον μιχαλη!τιμησε και παλι το ελληνικο bb με την παρουσια του και πολλα συγχαρητηρια σ' αυτον και οσους τον στηριζουν.

τι σωμα ειναι αυτο;καταπληκτικος ογκος και γραμωση...κοματια,ξανα μπραβο του!!

ευγε μιχαλη! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τσιμπατε μερικα comparisons για αρχη,την πρωτη πενταδα...
Από αριστερα προς τα δεξια :
Evan Cetropani - Dennis James- Marcus Ruhl - Silvio Samuel - Hidetada Yamagishi

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η πρώτη πενταδα πάλι ::*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μερικα* *comparisons του Μιχαλη* ::
*Από αριστερα προς τα δεξια :*
*Francisco Bautista - Κεφαλιανος Μιχάλης - Eduard Van Amsterdam - Ben White
*

----------


## Polyneikos

Και μερικα ακόμα ::

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Eυχαριστούμε Polyneikos καταπληκτικές φωτο!! πάντα μας φτιάχνεις!!! βλέπω μόνο 4 !! μήπως εχουμε φωτο κ με τους υπόλοιπους?? υπερβολικά ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ ο Μιχάλης για να βγει ενδέκατος!! για μαγειρεμένα τα βλέπω τα πράγματα!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ας βαλω και μερικα γενικα comparisons,να έχουμε μια πιο γενικη εικονα ::

----------


## Polyneikos

*και μερικα ακομα comparisons ::*

----------


## Polyneikos

Κωνσταντίνα σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λόγια (πάντα).
Το γενικότερο ρεπορταζ του αγωνα το έχουμε στο Διεθνες & Επαγγελματικο bb,εδώ:: *New York Pro 16 Μαϊου 2009 - Συμμετοχή Κεφαλιανου ! .*
Εχω βαλει εκει και γενικότερα comparisons του αγώνα,του Μιχαλη με όλους τους άλλους.

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνεχεια::

----------


## vagg

τον αδικει η θεση αυτη το μιχαλη

----------


## billys15

Ο Van Amsterdam δεν μου φαινεται και πολυ στεγνος.Ξερουμε μηπως αν αποφασισε να συμμετασχει τελευταια στιγμη? Εκει οφειλεται και το οτι δεν εκανε μαυρισμα?

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Κωνσταντίνα σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λόγια (πάντα).
> Το γενικότερο ρεπορταζ του αγωνα το έχουμε στο Διεθνες & Επαγγελματικο bb,εδώ:: *New York Pro 16 Μαϊου 2009 - Συμμετοχή Κεφαλιανου ! .*
> Εχω βαλει εκει και γενικότερα comparisons του αγώνα,του Μιχαλη με όλους τους άλλους.


 



 :02. Smash:  :02. Smash: 

Οκ Polyneikos αμεσως μετά το ποστ μου το σκέφτηκα ( ντροπη μου)!!!!!!!

----------


## J.P.

Μπράβο στον Μιχάλη!
Καταπληκτικός o Centopani και πολύ καλός ο Ruhl

----------


## Tassos

ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στο Μιχαλη, εγω ειμαι ευχαριστημενος με τη θεση που πηρε, μονο θυμηθητε αλλους μεγαλους αθλητες στους πρωτους μεγαλους τους αγωνες (ο shawn ray 130ς αν θυμαμαι καλα στο πρωτο του ολυμπια). Στοχος του αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι να παρουσιασει τις καλες του βασεις να τον δει ο κοσμος και να ανοιξει ισως πορτες σε μεγαλους χορηγους, οι καλυτερες θεσεις ειναι σιγουρο πως θα ερθουν :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## James

> Κομματια βγηκε πάλι ο Μιχαλης !!!


Πω,πω,κομματια κατέβηκε !!Τι να λέμε τωρα . :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Tsounakis

Για αρχη  παλλα  συγχαρητηρια  στον  Μιχαλη  μας !!!
αλλα  πιστευω  οτι  η  θεση  που  επρεπρε να  παρει  ο  Μιχαλης βλεποντας  της  φωτογραφειες ειναι  η  8   !!
Ακομα  και  στην  πτωτη τριαδα  ...  καλος  ο  Cetropani  αλλα  ο  Ruhl  επρεπε  τουλαχιστον  να  βγει  2 ος  
Το  μεγαλο μπαμ  το  εκανε  ο  Μιχαλης  και  αυτο  εχει σημασία  !!!

----------


## KontorinisMD

Συγχαρητήρια στον Κεφαλιανό! Σταθηκε όπως έπρεπε και μας έκανε περήφανους.

----------


## KATERINI 144

το εγραψα και στο αλλο τοπικ, 

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=4541 


τρομερή κατάσταση, θα μπορουσε να ειναι και ψηλότερα στην βαθμολογια αλλα οκ είπαμε τωρα τον μαθαίνουν εκει.

μπραβο στον τεραστιο big Mike  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολλα συγχαρητήρια στον μιχάλη απο ότι βλέπω είναι εμφανώς βελτιωμένος σ αυτόν τον αγώνα και η θέση δεν είναι και άσχημη και το λέω επειδή ξέρω τι παίζετε σε τέτοιους αγώνες και επίπεδα , όλοι οι αθλητές είναι κορυφαίοι :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παρτε και άλλο Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανο !!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Τι να λέμε τώρα !!!

----------


## Muscleboss

respect σε ένα ανερχόμενο αστέρι του bodybuilding..

[YOUTUBE="Evan"]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1Wsn85OUvBw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1Wsn85OUvBw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Muscleboss

και ο μοναδικός Markus Ruhl... 

[YOUTUBE="RUHL"]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/viUC2HoZ3PI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/viUC2HoZ3PI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## racingman

Τι ηλικια εχει ο Evan Centopani?

----------


## billys15

> Τι ηλικια εχει ο Evan Centopani?


27-28

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτό ακριβώς ενοούσα σε παλιότερα πόστ είναι το μόνο που χρειάζετε ο μιχάλης και πραγματικά το πέτυχε !! πραγματικά ανατρίχιασα που τον είδα , έτσι στέκεσε σ αυτα τα επίπεδα με αυτή την γράμωση .

ο μιχάλης πέτυχε την λεπτομέρεια που τον κάνει να φαίνετε πιο τεράστιος και πιό συμμετρικός και μπορεί να είναι τα ίδια η και λιγότερα κιλα , αλλα λόγω του ότι πέτυχε την τέλεια γράμωση και καλό φόρτωμα φαίνετε πιο τεράστιος .

αυτό θα πεί ποιότητα αθλητή αλλα και για άνθρωπο δεν το συζητάμε .

στο ηδη υψηλό επίπεδο που βρισκόταν , ανέβηκε ακόμη ποιό ψηλά και φαίνετε ξεκάθαρα σ αυτες τις φωτο και δεν είναι τυχαίο .

μπράβο στο μιχάλη και γι αυτή του την επιτυχία οι φώτο του μιλάνε απο μόνες τους  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## peris

αξιζουν πολλα συγχαρητηρια στο μιχαλη για μια ακομη φορα εχει πιασει τρομερη φορμα για τον αγωνα και παρολο που βγηκε 11ος περασε μπροστα απο αθλητες που εχουν παρουσιες σε ολυμπια για μια ακομη φορα μπραβο του :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Paco

Συγχαρητηρια στον Μεγαλο κ Τεραστιο Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανο,η 11η θεση για αθλητη που μόλις έχει εισαχθεί στο πάνθεον των επαγγελματικων αγωνων είναι πολύ καλό αποτέλεσμα.Αλλα ανεξαρτητως πλασαρίσματος , ο Μιχαλης έδωσε τον καλύτερο του εαυτό και κατεβηκε σε τρομερη φόρμα και εν τελει αυτό είναι που μετραει.Μας κανει υπερηφανους !!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγώ έχω να πώ επειδή εχω δεί και απο κοντα τέτοιο αγώνα με τον ελευθεριάδη ποτε δεν παίρνεις ακριβώς την θέση που αξίζεις με την πρώτη φορα και μόνο που ήταν ο μιχάλης στην 15αδα είναι καλά , έχει κερδίσει και στα μάτια των κριτών οπότε σε κάθε αγώνα τον βλέπουν και με άλλο μάτι δεν θα σχολιάσω την πολιτική που έχουν εδω γιατί το έχω κάνει σε παλιότερα πόστ σε άλλο τόπικ.
ο αμστερνταμ όπως βλέπω επειδή τον έχω δεί σε καλύτερη φόρμα αρκετά πεσμενος θα έλεγα .
απλά επειδή τον γνωρίζω προσωπικά είναι φοβερά επικοινωνιακός άνθρωπος και με χιούμορ και καλός σόουμαν

ο πακο θεωρώ παρ όλη την μάζα του δεν μπορεί να κερδίσει τον μιχάλη γιατί δεν έχει το καλούπι

η εκπληξη τού αγώνα ήταν ο Evan Centopani που με το φοβερό του καλούπι και την αρμονική του ανάπτυξη κέρδισε ογκωδέστερους αθλητές και μεγαλύτερη ιστορία , αλλα πρέπει να είχε και δυνατές άκρες

στην τελική ο μιχάλης έκανε την εντύπωση που έπρεπε εμφανιζόμενος εμφανώς βελτιωμένος σε διαδοχικούς αγώνες και πιστεύω θα έχει μια πιο αντικειμένικη αντιμετώπιση όχι όμως και τελείως αντικειμενική , αλλα αυτό είναι στα συν :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Για μένα ο μεγάλος ηττημένος του αγώνα Silvio Samuel...
Τα προγνωτικά των Pro τoν ήθελαν να κερδίζει τον αγώνα και τελικά πήρε την 4η θέση.... :01. Rolling Eyes: 

ΜΒ

[YOUTUBE="silvio"]<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qFFNkvlcXCo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qFFNkvlcXCo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## stelios30

Συγχαρητηρια κ απο μενα στον Μιχαλη ολοι ξερουμε ποσο μεγαλο επιτευμα ειναι να μπεις εκει και να αντιμετωπισεις τα θηρια!
    Ο Μιχαλης εκανε οτι δεν μπορεσε να κανει κανεις ελληνας θα παιξει στο μρ ο 
 και αυτο και μονο φτανει,σου στελνουμε λοιπον Μιχαλη την θετικη μας ενεργεια σε οτι κανεις.

----------


## billys15

Φοβερος κι ο Samuel.Αν και στο grand prix της Αυστραλις ηταν πιο κατω απο τον Μιχαλη σε εικονα,τωρα φαινεται να εχει ανεβει πολυ...

----------


## mazarakiotis

Να πώ και γώ συγχαρητηρια στο μιχάλη για αυτη τη θέση! Τον είχα γνωρίσει από κοντα το 2004 που είχαμε πάει μαζί στο βέλγιο με την ελληνική αποστολή και με βοηθούσε σε ότι τον ρωταγα! και σ' ανωτερα ΜΙΧΑΛΑΡΑ!!!!

----------


## nicolaos_m

Ενας ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΣ Κεφαλιανος!!! ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ!!!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! Αν και το μπραβο... το έχει... όχι μόνο ο Μιχάλης... αλλά οι τριάδα:Μιχάλης-Ελένη-Δαυίδ!!!!
Ο Edy Van Amsterdam είναι γνωστός μου (και με βοήθησε και στην προετοιμασία μου το 2000)-και μου είπε οτι ακόμα και τελειος να είσαι στον πρωτο σου αγώνα, θα "περιμένεις" τη σειρά σου... Νομιζω ότι δεν θα αργησει να έρθει η "σειρά" του Μιχάλη!!!

----------


## jemstone

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## efklidis oyst

ΑΠΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ

----------


## ioannis1

χωρι λογια πλεον....

----------


## efklidis oyst

> χωρι λογια πλεον....


 δεν περηγραφο αλλο

----------

